# apache-ant obsolete?



## dzodzo (Aug 26, 2010)

Greetings,

i tried to build apache-ant port but i ran across the problem that it requires:


```
Please open [url]http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/index.jsp[/url]
 in a web browser and follow the "Download" link for
 "JDK US DST Timezone Update Tool - 1_3_29" to obtain the
 time zone update file, tzupdater-1_3_29-2010f.zip.
```

however on the page there is only a newer version .31 and it doesn't work with the port. Can anyone tell me if i can somehow hack the Makefile to make it work with newer verzion of the TZ update tool? Thank you.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 26, 2010)

```
# cd /usr/ports/java/jdk16
# make config
unselect with tzupdate (or something like that
# cd /usr/ports/java/diablo-jdk16
unselect with tzupdate (or something like that
```
now try again... this ^^ will prevent you from downloading those dam tzupdater...... (they piss me off every time, So I always have them off)


----------



## dzodzo (Aug 26, 2010)

That did the trick! Thank you.

@admin: You can mark this thread as Solved, thanks.


----------

